# The Love Shack



## jsp77 (Sep 4, 2017)

Was just going through some old files as computer's hard drive was getting full, when i came across this lovely little shack. This was the first place Rubex and I visited, must have been almost 14 months ago. Quite a cute little shack, certainly seen better days, but full of character.

*On with the Photos *


https://flic.kr/p/Y8jVah


https://flic.kr/p/XNT5Gh


https://flic.kr/p/XbzHr4


https://flic.kr/p/XNSUwN


https://flic.kr/p/Y9QHFq


https://flic.kr/p/XbytST


https://flic.kr/p/XNRPaY


https://flic.kr/p/XNRGw7


https://flic.kr/p/Ycuo38


https://flic.kr/p/XbxNPT


https://flic.kr/p/XbxHzK​
*Thanks for looking*


----------



## krela (Sep 4, 2017)

That first photo though...


----------



## smiler (Sep 4, 2017)

I wonder if it still there? Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 4, 2017)

smiler said:


> I wonder if it still there? Thanks



Funny enough smiler it is as I went last week..nice set jsp.love that first shot


----------



## smiler (Sep 4, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Funny enough smiler it is as I went last week..nice set jsp.love that first shot



Thanks Mikey, has it changed much?


----------



## smiler (Sep 4, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Funny enough smiler it is as I went last week..nice set jsp.love that first shot



Thanks Mikey, has it changed much?


----------



## Luise (Sep 5, 2017)

Really loved this little spot.. Great photos


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2017)

Lovely looking place
Looks like this is out on the fens 
Great photos


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 6, 2017)

Cheers for the comments, you have me thinking Smiler. May be a revisit if i'm in the area.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 6, 2017)

It's not changed one little bit smiler ha ha


----------



## smiler (Sep 6, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Cheers for the comments, you have me thinking Smiler. May be a revisit if i'm in the area.



Sounds like a plan, I'm going stir crazy while me knee is healing, it's going well but bloody boring so I reports are like a breath of fresh air, off you go, I look forward to your revisit, are you still here


----------

